# First of '16



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

mogadore perch


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> mogadore perch


Nice fish sir. How much did the ice grow since your last outing?


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I got 5" consistently


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I got 5" consistently


Where was your fishing bud palm, clr, ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE 1ST OF THE SEASON CATCH


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

that's crazy man we still have at least another week of open water night time saugeye fishing here maybe longer ......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

